# Favourite Youtubers (Music related and Non-music related)



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

So, I really like this forum website. It's great to find other people; local, national or international sharing and indulging in the same interests as mine. But, there's one website that also does it for me, even more so than here: YouTube 

YouTube makes me really happy (most of the time), and makes me feel like part of a community, just like TC 
I was wondering who are your favourite YouTubers? I'll start off:

Non-music related - Vlogbrothers, Vsauce, WheezyWaiter, Charlieissocoollike, Periodic Table of Videos, Numberphile, C.G.P. Grey, Scishow, Crash Course, Crabstickz, Ninebrassmonkeys and more...
Music related - Smalin, Gerubach, Valentina Lisitsa, CDZA, Tim Minchin, Harrythepiano, tnsnamesoralong, margotlorena2, The Daily Beethoven and more...

Now it's your turn.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't usually subscribe to channels, but I've liked music posted by TheWickedNorth, and imusici. Also ThePastryChef, but I don't like the use of random, irrelevant pictures as background for the music tracks.


----------

